# Happy Birthday Mach.....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

:happybday:







, Mach.

Have a good day.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy birthday Mach, have a good 'un.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Mach,have a good day!!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Have a good one Mac, and many happy returns! :cheers:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

- Have a great day ... Paul :cheers:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mach, have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Mach Have a good one


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Mach, hope you have a thoroughly excellent one! On this special day why not treat yourself? Instead of worrying "which watch from my vast collection should I wear today", just pick one at random







.


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Guys!

It's time...










to Celebrate Mac's Birthday
























Look what I've found;- an old photo of Mac where he has *EVEN LESS* hair than he does today...


















Sorry, Mac, I just couldn't resist :air_kiss:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy birthday Mac.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy birthday Mach!!!









hope you have a great day!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Mach is it the big 65 today or have,nt you got there yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the greetings folks, you are too kind 

Thankfully Caroline didn`t choose one of my other early photos which was of me being given a bath, the water only just covered a certain `appendage`  :sweatdrop: :lol:

I `randomly`  decided to wear this today as it was paid for out of money I inherited from my Parents last year and therefore seemed appropriate...










Don`t let Jase`s cheeky post confuse you Ken, I`ve got some way to go before I`m that old :wink2:

(with apologies to Mel & the other real old fogies







)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Have a good Rolex Day...! And lotsa cake! And remember, you are still younger than Mel...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I resemble those remarks ->







:yes:

Yer Catchin'up Mach - I won't be older till next year - have a good one and a dram or two :cheers:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the oldies thread?  Seriously though, happy birthday Mach. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Another one - so soon ? :to_become_senile:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mach, have a great day. :cheers:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope you're having a great one, my friend. :wink1:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheeky buggers!! :lol:

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

How old?!!  :lol:

Happy birthday, Mac. All the best. :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cheeky buggers!! :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys :thumbup:










Thinking of you on your Birthday... ( Not a Hallmark card) eh eh eh...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:happybday:









Happy Birthday Mac







:wheelchair:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Old b*stard! 

Happy birthday! To celebrate i went to work today..remember that!?

unk:








:wheelchair:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Cats are nice said:


>


You see Mach you did laugh once upon a time Mr Grumpy! :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mach, hope you are enjoying your birthday!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheeky buggers!! :lol:
> ...


*Vaguely...*










:afro:



minkle said:


> Old b*stard!
> 
> Happy birthday! To celebrate i went to work today..remember that!?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, let me see...

no, sorry, I don`t know what you mean :beach:

My non-work philosphy was endorsed in 1977 by the Head Tutor at my School of Nursing, who told us; "You must only do for the patient what they cannot do for themselves" 



Stuart Davies said:


> Cats are nice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wind, just wind :lol:

*Thanks again guys, it`s been a good one* :thumbup:

Mind you, I haven`t actually had any presents yet! :crybaby:

It`s a tradition in this house that Birthday presents aren`t opened until the official `Birthday meal` which only takes place when our friend Julie (the Teacher) is free :sadwalk:

So I`ll have to wait until Friday... 

but at least there`ll be more chocolates :jump:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

> *Vaguely...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh babby! :rofl2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy b-day Mac all the best


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Stuart Davies said:


> > *Vaguely...*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


WOW !

...Mac WAS Leo Sayer !!



A belated Happy Birthday Mac


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Belated birthday wishes Mach.

Hope you had a good one

Frank


----------

